# Need some rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Fool-4-Crappie (Apr 30, 2005)

Are you kidding me this weather sucks.The forecast is rain and storms all week Thursday is the only day that looks good.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

I am sick of this weather this spring myself, yesterday I was hunting in southern tusc. county and had 60 and sunny . Perfect day for turkey hunting , when I get home in Akron it's 45 and rain . I am glad they were wrong on yesterday's forecast . Thought it was gonna be a total washout !


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

well you just stay at home all nice and warm .. and we will be out killing turkeys we have kill one everyday in this rain


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Had a steady rain here in Ashtabula co this morning. Got out early and set up my new predator blind over my decoys, at 8:15 three jakes and two hens stepped into the field, the jakes made a beeline for the deeks and went Gaga over the Jake decoy, I decided why not,took one and gave the two remaining a good lesson about falling for decoys, made the two mile trip home only to find a group with 3 long beards strutting in the field next to the house. Gota love the rain, just dress as though your deer hunting in November that's all.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## goose commander (May 11, 2010)

we went this morning too. got set up warm and cozie in the blind. saw a hen at 15y at 730ish a skunk 25y at 1000ish and a lot if rain.... oh well cant kill um sitting on the couch! good luck all.


----------



## fisherman33 (Sep 6, 2008)

Firstflight, thanks for educating us on the fact that it is possible to kill turkeys in the rain, we never knew. Now about the weather (which is what this thread was supposed to be about), it sucks. It would be nice to hunt a morning with the sun out and have it be 60 degrees before noon for a change.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

You ought to have most all your spots in creek bottoms !! Had to pull the blind that I spent a couple hours on because of rising water got out just in time. Hopefully I can get it back out soon.
Wow, turkeys in the rain, who would have thought ??!!


----------

